# What a Hoot!



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Hootie in his diaper. :ROFL: :slapfloor: He's healing up nicely, btw. :thumb: 

And sister, Thea, who's finally being allowed up on the Climber and spools in the doe yard - a privilege generously granted on day 7 by the evil herd queen.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute! Hootie in the diaper is adorable!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I am cracking up! Cutest thing ever.....so happy for you that he is doing so well!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a cutie! :wink: Though I don't think the "big boy" likes the diaper.
Thea looks so proud of herself....beautiful babies!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Hahaha! why the diaper?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

You're right, Liz. Hootie is not particularly fond of wearing a diaper but he does seem to enjoy shedding them. He's a diaper Houdini.  After I'm out of sight, he and/or my cartgoat starts the process of ripping the diaper off and eventually off it comes. Then I have to go out there and pick up all the shredded fragments of diaper, put another on him and so it goes. Repeat topical treatments and new diaper, take 10. :slapfloor: 

The diaper is serving as a bandage for an infection. The vet recommended a diaper to keep the area clean and the flies out. Putting on a diaper is so much easier than applying gauze wrap w/tape. Although, I must admit neither stays on very long. I tried running a shoestring from the back of the diaper to his collar and tying it down but it didn't really make much of a difference and I was afraid he might choke himself w/it so stopped doing that.

I'm so happy to see Hootie up and running about now, a good sign he's on the mend. 

Deb Mc


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww....too funny...and cute!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL! That is so funny! What cuties!!!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Hootie - I am so embarrassed for you! :wink: Thank goodness Geoffery is will to give you a hand .. errr... hoof .... in getting rid of the dipey!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Hootie is sooo cute and his sister is just gorgeous! Congrats to you and all you did to get him well. I followed your other post and I was so happy to see that he would get better and go on to fullfill his buck destiny!! Yeah to Hootie!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

citylights said:


> Hootie - I am so embarrassed for you! :wink: Thank goodness Geoffery is will to give you a hand .. errr... hoof .... in getting rid of the dipey!


Actually, Goeffrey is using his teeth and mouth to shake and pull the dipey apart. I caught him in the act, the big stinker. Maybe he thinks peanuts could be hidden in there somewhere. :laugh:

Deb Mc


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG too cute! And his expression....LOL I hope the infection gets better soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so cute....  :thumb:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Great pictures! I'm glad Hootie is getting better.

Jan


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! I'm hoping the vet can stitch him up when I take him in on Thursday. 3 more days of shots and then no more! :leap: Can't wait! Poor lil guy must associate people w/pain.  Every time he sees me I have to clean and dress his oh! so sore owie or give him a shot. Not surprising that he won't come up close on his own accord. I have to have my choredog fetch him. I think he probably trusts her more than he does me. :laugh: 

Deb Mc


----------

